# Bread = Fresh stash?



## DUTCH

ok guys so i go over to a friends house to light up a few (moment plz :joint
i notice that wen he pulled out his stash it had a slice of bread in it:shocked:...he told me he heard that bread keeps it fresh. now in my opinion all the bread did was add moisture to the bud making it softer and weight more on the scale (a .4 would weight in at .5 but still break up like a .4),  i vote against this. the bread took away nearly ALL of the dank smell  and put moisture in the bud  giving it more weight, which i think will lead to mold. the buds arent fresh, jus from a local dealer. i wanted to know ur guys take on this. is adding a slice of bread to ur stash a good idea?

-DUTCH


----------



## mendo local

I use it to rehydrate if it gets to dry, but I would never store it with bread in it.
Hmm... What kind of bread was it?


----------



## DUTCH

just a regular slice of wonder bread. it was recently brought, not old or nothing


----------



## mendo local

Probably one of those "My friend told me..." things.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have heard of this.  I have also heard of using a piece of fruit rind or peel, i.e. orange or apple.  I don't use or really recommend this practice--I just wanted to let you know that I have heard of others using it.


----------



## Alistair

Every now and then if my stash gets overly dry I roll it up in a flour tortilla for about 15 minutes or so.  The bud gets re-hydrated this way and it does nothing to the odor.  This does work, it's not a myth.  It can add up to a gram in weight per ounce of weed.


----------



## cadlakmike1

I've never tried it but I have heard of it on here, and if it only adds one gram to an ounce I doubt that the guy with the bread did it to try and rip anyone off. I'm not sure I would know the difference between .4 and .5 of a gram. I would maybe be able to tell the difference between 4 and 5 grams but not .4 and .5.


----------



## ross

i use those little humidifier disks they sell at cigar places.


----------



## DUTCH

oh ok good guys. thanks. i jus wanted to make sure that nothing happened to my mans bud. i thought they were going to mold or sumthing. im still not attempting this as i dont have a reason to. i smoke all my stash before it gets dry lol


----------



## zipflip

i use a humidifer stone i got at a tobacco store while back. it works never really cared to check see if it ever adds weight to a bag or not  tho.  not like i bathe my bud in water or anything...


----------



## salmonfisher420

That sucks because I only like Corn tortillas!


			
				Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Every now and then if my stash gets overly dry I roll it up in a flour tortilla for about 15 minutes or so. The bud gets re-hydrated this way and it does nothing to the odor. This does work, it's not a myth. It can add up to a gram in weight per ounce of weed.


----------



## massproducer

It is never a good idea to store your buds with anything that contains a significant amount of moisture, because soon as you cut of the air source then mold and other fungi become a very real possibility, and remember that with mold, if you are seeing it then it is basically too late, because what we normally see if the stringy fruiting body of the fungi, but it is the microscopic spores that do us the most damage, so you honestly wouldn't really know until it is too late that your buds are molding...

You honestly do not want fresh buds anyways, you want your buds to be the exact opposite, you want dry, aged (cured) buds...  Also because bread is full of complex starches which are carbs, you are doing more harm then good, because in the moisture that is transfered you are also transfering major amounts of starches to your buds, which is the exact opposite of curing, which converts all of the starches into simple sugars and other other plant acids, which make the buds smell, smoke and taste better...

Unless you are using a heat source or something like that then your buds should really only be dry on the outside but it is really hard to completey dry out buds that are just air drying, because the moisture in the center of the buds and stems has to be drawn out...  When I jar my buds they feel very dry, and the stems snap very easily, but within a day or so the moisture from deep inside the buds and stems is sucked into the outer tissue making for an even dry...

Never close up your buds in a jar or anything else unless the stems snap


----------



## ms4ms

this is a good post at least for me. I have mj in several mason jars and sometimes add a small piece of bread for moisture. I do it to add a little moistuere so my buds do not disinigrate in my hand. Good info on the cigar disks. thanks


----------



## ms4ms

from emptying my jars to let them air out. I was typing my post when massproducers hit the board. I trust a grower with this much expereince so no more moisture bread for me.


----------



## Iron Lotus

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Every now and then if my stash gets overly dry I roll it up in a flour tortilla for about 15 minutes or so. The bud gets re-hydrated this way and it does nothing to the odor. This does work, it's not a myth. It can add up to a gram in weight per ounce of weed.


 
Question:
Do you fold the ends of the weed taco, Or leave it open?


----------



## Hick

IMO/E, stored buds _can_.. become "too" dry. Even in a sealed jar, especially when the volume becomes low in the jar and after numerous opening and closing.
  When I want to ..'rehydrate/moisten' it slightly, I just drop in a small 2"x2" piece of fresh lettuce and leave it for 24 hours and remove it.
  Buds come back to that 'ideal' spongy texture with no odor, flavor, ect. and will break/tear apart, rather than 'turn to dust'..


----------



## INTHEDES

:confused2: :confused2: 





			
				Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> Question:
> Do you fold the ends of the weed taco, Or leave it open?


 





If it's a "TACO" your refering to the ends r open.Now a BURRITO on the other hand you fold the ends


----------



## INTHEDES

I like to simply place a fan leaf in my "dried out bud".It works quite well w/out tarnishing the flavor/aroma


----------



## Growdude

INTHEDES said:
			
		

> I like to simply place a fan leaf in my "dried out bud".It works quite well w/out tarnishing the flavor/aroma



This what ill do as well


----------

